# Alora



## tirediron

Had this young lady in the studio this afternoon; thoughts?  Suggestions..


----------



## otherprof

tirediron said:


> Had this young lady in the studio this afternoon; thoughts?  Suggestions..
> 
> Beautiful portrait! The lighting and color are just wonderful.


----------



## zombiesniper

Great photo.


----------



## Rick50

Very nice John, I like her expression. Shows a bit of pride...


----------



## tirediron

otherprof said:


> Beautiful portrait! The lighting and color are just wonderful.


Thank you! 



zombiesniper said:


> Great photo.


Thanks Alex!



Rick50 said:


> Very nice John, I like her expression. Shows a bit of pride...


Thanks Rick; I liked that too; she was not a 'smiler', but I think this works well.


----------



## jcdeboever

Amazing quality


----------



## tirediron

jcdeboever said:


> Amazing quality


Thanks JC!


----------



## Big Mike

Many good things, but in the name of constructive criticism, I don't like her hand that is holding the helmet.  It's in a somewhat awkward position and we're seeing it at a bad angle.  The worst part is that it's a very bright spot in a dark (low key) field, so it stands out quite a bit.  

Hands are often one of the hardest things to pose well.  What I try to do (when I remember to be cognoscente of the hands) is position them so that only the slim side of the hand is facing the camera.  

As a test, I looked at this image with the bottom cropped off so that the hands and pants weren't visible...and it instantly became (IMO) a better portrait because he face stood out, without the distraction of the bright areas that were in the lower area.

I get that this is 'the outfit' and for her use, it's probably better to include the helmet and pants etc...but strictly as a portrait of her, I think it works better with keeping the whole thing low key.


----------



## jcdeboever

I get it but man, tough crowd.


----------



## waday

Very nice! I agree about the hand, but still nice!


----------



## dennybeall

Very nice capture. The Dressage clothing benefits from the helmet as it's part of the outfit. Including the feet in the tall boots may have been good also. Did you try a pose with her at more of an angle to the camera?


----------



## pixmedic

very well done!
the hands dont bother me except that i might have preferred the fingers on her right hand laying flat against the helmet instead of curved. 
any crop above the waist and the entire point of the outfit (and the shot) goes right out the window. 
I think if you darkened up her right hand just a tad to match the left it would help a bit.


----------



## tirediron

Big Mike said:


> Many good things, but in the name of constructive criticism, I don't like her hand that is holding the helmet.  It's in a somewhat awkward position and we're seeing it at a bad angle.  The worst part is that it's a very bright spot in a dark (low key) field, so it stands out quite a bit.
> 
> Hands are often one of the hardest things to pose well.  What I try to do (when I remember to be cognoscente of the hands) is position them so that only the slim side of the hand is facing the camera.
> 
> As a test, I looked at this image with the bottom cropped off so that the hands and pants weren't visible...and it instantly became (IMO) a better portrait because he face stood out, without the distraction of the bright areas that were in the lower area.
> 
> I get that this is 'the outfit' and for her use, it's probably better to include the helmet and pants etc...but strictly as a portrait of her, I think it works better with keeping the whole thing low key.


Thanks Mike!  Poiint well taken on the hands; my feeling was that because of the light tan of the breeches, they weren't a big issue, but I think I'll do as Jason suggests and burn them in a bit.  I do have other crops, but there's something about this one that makes it a keeper for me; we'll see if sales bear that out! 



jcdeboever said:


> I get it but man, tough crowd.


Mehhh... it's all good!  I always appreciate points from others.



waday said:


> Very nice! I agree about the hand, but still nice!


Thanks Wade!



dennybeall said:


> Very nice capture. The Dressage clothing benefits from the helmet as it's part of the outfit. Including the feet in the tall boots may have been good also. Did you try a pose with her at more of an angle to the camera?


I did, but to be honest, I didn't like them as much.  For whatever reason, it seemed to work best with less 'turn' than I would normally use.



pixmedic said:


> very well done!
> the hands dont bother me except that i might have preferred the fingers on her right hand laying flat against the helmet instead of curved.  Any crop above the waist and the entire point of the outfit (and the shot) goes right out the window.
> I think if you darkened up her right hand just a tad to match the left it would help a bit.


Thanks Jason!


----------



## crls_santino

for me is too dark, or i would see in more painted form - Rembrand's style


--------
no signature


----------



## tirediron

crls_santino said:


> for me is too dark, or i would see in more painted form - Rembrand's style
> 
> 
> --------
> no signature


Fair enough; you're not the first person who's suggested I lean toward the 'too dark' in my studio work.


----------



## jcdeboever

tirediron said:


> crls_santino said:
> 
> 
> 
> for me is too dark, or i would see in more painted form - Rembrand's style
> 
> 
> --------
> no signature
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough; you're not the first person who's suggested I lean toward the 'too dark' in my studio work.
Click to expand...

I think the quality of light and clarity is very painterly but your attention to character delivers an uncompromised render. You are excellent in these eyes.


----------



## tirediron

jcdeboever said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crls_santino said:
> 
> 
> 
> for me is too dark, or i would see in more painted form - Rembrand's style
> 
> 
> --------
> no signature
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough; you're not the first person who's suggested I lean toward the 'too dark' in my studio work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the quality of light and clarity is very painterly but your attention to character delivers an uncompromised render. You are excellent in these eyes.
Click to expand...

Thank-you very much!


----------

